# ماهى طريقة تشغيل السوفتنر softener ؟



## ddsf (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

لا امر عليكم عندى تانك سوفتنر وتانك براين ....ماهى طريقة تشغيل السوفتنر بطريقة مبسطة و طريقة عملية الشحن ؟؟؟

وومشكورين


----------



## hasan baker (25 مارس 2012)

*مرحبا*

يا خوي جيب نوعه وانا بارسلوا اذا كان عندي


----------



## عيد ابراهيم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شاكرين


----------

